# Ohio river conditions?



## Hotntot (Jul 28, 2004)

Does anyone know what the conditions are now, we got quite a bit of rain last night & seen flash flood warnings ? Also I was curious if it is flooded or muddy does anyone catch eye's in the creeks above Meldahl Dam to the White oak area ? Anyone catching eye's in the tailrace @ Meldahl ? We're not sure if we should focus on the creeks ( mouths , bridges) or focus below Meldahl Dam ?  We 'll be coming up this weekend , 1rst time on the Ohio, going out of White oak any eye reports/ locations would be very helpful & very much appreciated  We'll be sure to let you know how we do ! Thanks again!! GOOD LUCK & GOOD FISHIN!!! Hotntot


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

what tournament are u fishing river looks ok muddy not up much clear of trees so far


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Most people I know that fish for them always target creek mouths,sorry I can't help you more.I will be trying for them this year for the first time


----------



## Hotntot (Jul 28, 2004)

Lark 101 1999, We'll be fishing the Western Ohio Walleye Club championship . It's a great club with abunch of good people & good fisherman  This is the first time we've had a tourney on a river so it should be interesting, I'm really looking forward to it ! Truck have you heard of anyone that fishes the meldahl dam ? I understand that the eyes in rivers, migrate to the tailraces below the dams for the winter months following the bait? Thanks for all the help you guy's have given me I hope I can return the favor sometime  GOOD LUCK & GOOD FISHIN!!! Hotntot


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

The area below the dams are restricted. It's a $500.00 fine if you violate. There are bouys that clearly mark "No Boats" Sometimes they used to allow boats below the locks to fish, that changes, sometimes yes sometimes no, especially since 911.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's Meldahl.........you can see the bouy there on the left, from it to the end of the wall is the restricted area.


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

mrfishohio i asked the lock master or the the guy runing around on the cart last time i locked threw about fishing on the inside of the wall where the locks are he said it wasnt there idea to run everyone out it was the barge captions raising a big stink about it


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

oh i forgot Hotntot if this is your firt trip to the dam be carefull where u c the bouy in mr fish pic the current changes and goes back to the dam can be a little scary at times


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I kinda agree with Lark,last time at the locks a tug captain stopped to tell me I was not alouded to fish were I was & that I should move.I moved about 10ft,all he did was give me dirty looks-I was fishing a legal spot!Alot of them are jerks like the captains at zimmer


----------



## Hotntot (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up & all the help! You guy's have been very helpful , I hope I can return the favor sometime , I'm usually in the SW /Central ohio forums. I guess now all there is to do is come down & have some fun  GOOD LUCK & GOOD FISHIN!!! Hotntot


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

You have to look at it from the tug captain's view too. They are pushing barges longer than a city block with the wind & current to deal with. Then all of the sudden, they have boats in their way. Those dams are all for navigation, not for fishing & recreation. None of the dams are for flood control, etc, they were built for navigation, just happen to make great fishing areas too.
Used to be you could fish along the lock walls, but as soon as the horn sounded, you had to move. So long as everyone moved, there was no complaints. Then some guys decided they would hug the bank, or stay in, then if the captains shifted their loads and the barge moved, they could easily crush a boat. They don't want to hurt anyone or have it on their record either. Take a good look at the size of those things, how much current do they displace ? I had on come close enough to me my last time out I could've touched him with my rod. I was on anchor & they were too. Then I saw them untieing the barges, had about 3 deep and 2 wide, I asked if I needed to move, the guy on the front said no. As they approached me, he kept signaling for the captain to move over, I guess he didn't(couldn't) see me, just thought the guy wanted him away from a barge cell. Anyway, I fired up the motor, but never did move. It was way too close for me, never got a bite there either......
I've also heard of them losing control, I've read stories of Doc's where they've done that, and I saw one going sideways down the river once. Darly, we were fishing out of your boat that day, remember? I don't know if he lost control or was turning around, but it didn't look good.


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

id say alot of it had to do with insurance it went up for everyone after 911 that may have been away for them to get it cheaper


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Jim I don't think I will ever forget that!First thing that came to my mind seeing that barge going sideways was lets get the heck outof here  The last time out I was talking about we were a good 20ft out from the end of the wall,witch put us a good 30 ft from the barge's?At that point they are moving maybe 2 mph.


----------

